# Need help with exterior colours



## speedie.dee (May 5, 2010)

I just finished an interior reno to modernize my 50 year old side-split house. Now I would like to update my exterior look and colours a bit.

I am looking for some advice on updating the exterior including colours for a new garage door and paint colours for the shutters. And any other recommendations, such as painting the white aluminum siding.

The house has white aluminium siding on the upper level and multi-colour stone on the main level. I have attached pictures of the house front. The front door is black with frosted glass.

Thanks,

Darren


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Pull out a few shades from the stonework and use them for the body and accents.


----------

